# Washed the R32!



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I washed the R32 yesterday in preparation for the CG Xmas meet today.

Took some photos before heading over this morning and thought I'd share.

Car has been machine polished a panel at a time over the last few months and protected with various different waxes to see how they perform over winter.

The nearside has AF Spirit, the offside has Z Vintage, the bonnet has RG Black Label and the hatch and rear bumper has SV Crystal Rock. 2 Layers of each wax was used.

Hope you like! 

Alan W


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

You must have done a very good winter seal to get as good a result as that with just a wash fantastic finish and great colour


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic, where You sticking desire then? Hehe


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking motor you've got there mate.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks guys! 

Only a wash and blow dry as I don't use QD's. 

Alan W


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Which panel beaded the best ?  Of course bearing in mind horizontal/vertical panels


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

very nice mate great job on the car


----------



## Andy Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

stunning car mate . Great work


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

evotuning said:


> Which panel beaded the best ?  Of course bearing in mind horizontal/vertical panels


Despite being the first few panels to be polished and protected, back in August, I'd say Vintage has the edge on beading and sheeting. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Looks fantastic, where You sticking desire then? Hehe


Still got the roof to do so that'll get Desire! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Certainly looked cracking today! Mine has an inch of dirt on it from my drive down the road today- you would be ashamed! :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

nicely done


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks very glossy:thumb:


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

looks lovely m8. Im starting my winter prep wednesday. im thinking i may go a panel at a time due to time constraints!!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking great, I love R32's in that colour


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I love what you do any your car's Alan, looks gorgeous! 

Extremely envious of your product collection too :argie:

If I ever come up to your neck of the woods I'll pack my balaclava! :lol:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Stunnin mate that colours brilliant!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys, it makes all the hard work worthwhile! :thumb:

Deep Blue Pearl is a stunning colour and _very_ rewarding to work with! 

Alan W


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Saw this today and caledonia included thought the vintage side worked best.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely Alan, a nice glassy look to the finish


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Saw this today and caledonia included thought the vintage side worked best.


Yes indeed John, the depth, warmth, glow and hues it gave to the paint were unsurpassed by the other waxes.

Crystal Rock in comparison was more reflective, and brighter/sharper, more akin to a sealant.

Alan W


----------



## lincslad (Aug 23, 2011)

stunning car mate:argie:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Alan


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking very sharp Mr Warner:thumb: Interesting views on the various LSP's, these fanatics & their fancy waxes:lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Looking very sharp Mr Warner:thumb: Interesting views on the various LSP's, these fanatics & their fancy waxes:lol:


Thanks Nick! 

Photos aren't as sharp as I'd have liked.  I stupidly had the engine running and didn't use a tripod. Memo for next time. :lol:

I wish you could see the car for yourself, walk round it, and judge for yourself. The differences are all so subtle and splitting hairs really. They are all superb waxes as you know only too well! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job dude

Looks very swish :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

thats a nice r32 there, you have alot of expensive waxes...


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice car would like one myself


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> thats a nice r32 there, you have alot of expensive waxes...


Most were bought through the Personal Sales section of DW and some sold on again! :lol:

CR was a small sample kindly gifted by DW member. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Appreciate a good .:R


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I keep playing with the idea of swapping mine for an R, but I think I'm going to hold out for a cheeky V8 powered E92 mid next year.

Alan, that is stunning, a credit to you. I need some more Vintage.

Russ.


----------



## AGray (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice motor!
Is that a shortened front plate holder you've got?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work there mate 
Nice motor :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice. Best colour for the r32 imo too :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I keep playing with the idea of swapping mine for an R, but I think I'm going to hold out for a cheeky V8 powered E92 mid next year.
> 
> Alan, that is stunning, a credit to you. I need some more Vintage.
> 
> Russ.


Thanks Russ, appreciate that!  Some Vintage saved for you! 

An R32 wouldn't be a great move after and ED30, in my opinion, save hard and go for that V8! 



AGray said:


> Nice motor!
> Is that a shortened front plate holder you've got?


Well spotted! :thumb: It's a US licence plate mounting cut down for height. 

Alan W


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great mate.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

What do you think about Spirit and Black Label compared to those way more expensive waxes?

Which of these waxes is the warmest most wax-like? If it's the Vintage, what about BL/Spirit?

Thank you for posting this. Stunning car and amazing selection of waxes.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking smashing there :argie: And your drive way hasnt got a single weed too :thumb:

I tend to do a panel at a time but keeping the car in the garage and not having to use it helps alot.

Looking forward to seeing how all the waxes stand up.

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Posambique said:


> What do you think about Spirit and Black Label compared to those way more expensive waxes?.


AF Spirit is a very nice wax at it's price point.  If I'm honest I was a little disappointed with Black Label. There's no denying the beautiful pot but the wax didn't do anything for me personally on the DBP paint, others rate it highly though.



Posambique said:


> Which of these waxes is the warmest most wax-like? If it's the Vintage, what about BL/Spirit?.


Vintage was the warmest and added a nice glow to the paint not obvious to me in any of the other waxes.



Posambique said:


> Thank you for posting this. Stunning car and amazing selection of waxes.


Thank you for the compliments! 

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

PaulN said:


> Looking smashing there :argie: And your drive way hasnt got a single weed too :thumb:


Thanks Paul!  Driveway was only done in June, hence the lack of weeds. :lol: I planned to seal the joints with a stabilising solution but ran out of good weather to allow it to be done this year. 



PaulN said:


> I tend to do a panel at a time but keeping the car in the garage and not having to use it helps alot.


Exactly the same here, a garage queen! I really need to use it more! 



PaulN said:


> Looking forward to seeing how all the waxes stand up.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PaulN


I would provide durability updates but they're not really relevant due to the R32 being garaged 24/7 and rarely used.

Alan W


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Alan,in which aspects BL dissapointed You ? Application,removal,looks,beading ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

evotuning said:


> Alan,in which aspects BL dissapointed You ? Application,removal,looks,beading ?


RG BL was quite oily, spread very easily using minimum product and was applied super thin as a result. However, I found I required quite a bit of pressure to fully remove it compared with other waxes. I only left it to cure for 5 minutes or so and perhaps the cold and damp weather had an influence on things on the day I was using it. I saw some wax holograms later that needed a second buff to fully remove.

Beading and sheeting is up there with other quality waxes.

Please note the above is my opinion, not necessarliy shared by others, and there are many happy users of this wax. 

Alan W


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Looks great Alan! Did you strip back the Wolfs BW? How are the wax's in comparison of finish, dirt resistance and overal protection?

Cheers.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Mr Singh said:


> Looks great Alan! Did you strip back the Wolfs BW? How are the wax's in comparison of finish, dirt resistance and overal protection?
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks Am! 

The BW was only on the front of the car (windscreen forwards) and was machined off with PO85RD with the exception of the front bumper, where it was left.

The BW looks like another layer of bright and glassy clearcoat compared with the warmer looking, but less sharp waxes.

BW certainly stays cleaner and dirt washes off more easily than the waxed areas. I find the waxed areas attract more dust now than when they were previously protected with Body Wrap.

HTH,

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Higher resolution photos and an engine shot added to page 1! 

Alan W


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Thanks Am!
> 
> The BW was only on the front of the car (windscreen forwards) and was machined off with PO85RD with the exception of the front bumper, where it was left.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Alan. I am sticking to Collenite for winter, I really do love the little extra glassy rich clearcoat look BW gives, but with as swirly as my finish is now I'm holding back till I go wetsand mode in the spring! :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

I do love these cars
Urs looks amazing


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks spot on mate :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

After test all this waxes , which wax gives you big enjoyment and you like to use it everytime?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Mr Singh said:


> Thanks for that Alan. I am sticking to Collenite for winter, I really do love the little extra glassy rich clearcoat look BW gives, but with as swirly as my finish is now I'm holding back till I go wetsand mode in the spring! :thumb:


Good old Collinite, you can't go wrong with it! :thumb: Wetsand on the Avant? Look forward to an epic Thread! :thumb:



dazzyb said:


> I do love these cars
> Urs looks amazing





ahaydock said:


> Looks spot on mate :thumb:


Thanks Dazz and Alex! 



MAXI-MILAN said:


> After test all this waxes , which wax gives you big enjoyment and you like to use it everytime?


Hi Nasser,

I've been using Zymol waxes for 6+ years now and still get great pleasure and satisfaction from using them, especially when hand applied. However, that's not the most economical way to apply them and a foam applicator will see you using less wax, although it's not so much fun. Removal technique is different from other waxes and the whole Zymol experience is without equal in my opinion.  Only downside is the cost and snobbery people attach to the higher end waxes. No new or evolved waxes in a long time either. 

SV Crystal Rock is nice to use and can applied so thin you struggle to see it on the paint. Buffing off is a joy and takes almost no pressure at all. :thumb:

HTH,

Alan W


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great finish and pictures Alan, and some really useful feedback on the different waxes and BW.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Have to say that this is the car which has made me decide that finally there is a significant difference between the mid range to the higher range wax. 

The looks are completely different, bearing in mind two waxes retail for 300 and 800, a considerable cost to begin with, however the look of Vintage is staggering when viewed with the naked eye and there isn't much ingredient difference between vintage and royale which is interesting. 

I think the reason it looks different is the fact it promotes hue in the colour, with allans car I could see distinct purple hue's which were not apparent with the other waxes. Also it was more rich and warm, something which the Crystal Rock didn't have it looked like a sealant to me very glass like, I just feel I can achieve that look for less than 800, but I couldn't replicate what Vintage was doing - I have only ever seen this before and it was when I was off for Uni and I spend hours and hours using meguiars #7 continually glazing the already perfect paintwork. As we all know #7 only lasts a short time but this was a popular product for show cars ! Very intoxicating lipstick smell too.


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

Looks amazing. Paintwork looks perfect with no damage or blemishes at all! And its an amazing car would love a R32 when im older and can afford one and the insurance!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

TheKeano said:


> Looks amazing. Paintwork looks perfect with no damage or blemishes at all! And its an amazing car would love a R32 when im older and can afford one and the insurance!


Thank you! 

Paintwork was very good when I bought the car (< 5K miles) and had only suffered from light wash marring and some RDS's. 50+ Hours of careful machine polishing with Menzerna PO106FF and burnishing with PO85RD has seen the paint refined to the best possible finish I can achieve. :buffer:

Short of wetsanding I am very happy with the finish. 

Alan W


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

engine bay looks awesome


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Paintwork was very good when I bought the car (< 5K miles) and had only suffered from light wash marring and some RDS's. 50+ Hours of careful machine polishing with Menzerna PO106FF and burnishing with PO85RD has seen the paint refined to the best possible finish I can achieve. :buffer:
> 
> ...


If the paintwork on my car was that good id be ecstatic!!


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Wow nice does it have the blue glass also.


----------



## CIJ84 (May 18, 2011)

Very nice mate, i cleaned mine 2 days ago, done a 20mile ride and she's covered in salt already :'( not impressed! 
Can i ask, have you any problems with your front arches??


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CIJ84 said:


> Very nice mate, i cleaned mine 2 days ago, done a 20mile ride and she's covered in salt already :'( not impressed!
> Can i ask, have you any problems with your front arches??


What sort of problems with the front arches - rust, panel fit, paint finish?

I've not removed the arch liners but everything else seems fine.

Alan W


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely car and stunningly prepared! :thumb:
Still miss my R36 sooooo much


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Love your car Alan, so clean & crisp looking :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

samuir1974 said:


> Lovely car and stunningly prepared! :thumb:
> Still miss my R36 sooooo much


Thanks - shame about your R36. 



ITHAQVA said:


> Love your car Alan, so clean & crisp looking :thumb:


And I like yours Doug! :thumb:

Want to swap? :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

details said:


> Wow nice does it have the blue glass also.


Yes, the only Golf to get blue glass! :thumb:

The rears were aftermarket tinted (Smoke) but I removed the film with a steam cleaner and the blue tint is a lot more obvious now. 

Alan W


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Thanks - shame about your R36.
> 
> And I like yours Doug! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Ive owned BMW's that long im afraid to change makes now, how sad is that


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Sorry I missed this first time around Alan, what a beautiful colour and a fantastic example of the R32, a real credit to the owner. Everytime i've seen it it's looked perfect.

It's almost like someone mixed imperial wrong and came up with that stunning colour. So rewarding to detail aswell.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Lovely, if only I could afford the petrol, i'd have bought one a while back lol, lovely motor & cracking job, credit to you mate.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks amazing mate, love the colour.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

car looks stunning,really like it!


----------



## buddy2shoes (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow. Luvin that engine bay!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks guys! 

It is indeed a stunning car, in a stunning colour, with a stunning engine, and I'm lovin' it! 

Happy Christmas to all! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## CIJ84 (May 18, 2011)

Alan W said:


> What sort of problems with the front arches - rust, panel fit, paint finish?
> 
> I've not removed the arch liners but everything else seems fine.
> 
> Alan W


Im talking about rusting, the foam between the outer wing and the inner absorbing water then rusting from the inside out. I just bought 2 wings for mine as they are goosed!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

CIJ84 said:


> Im talking about rusting, the foam between the outer wing and the inner absorbing water then rusting from the inside out. I just bought 2 wings for mine as they are goosed!


Bingo. It's such a stupid thing anyway it really needs removed Alan.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CIJ84 said:


> Im talking about rusting, the foam between the outer wing and the inner absorbing water then rusting from the inside out. I just bought 2 wings for mine as they are goosed!





gally said:


> Bingo. It's such a stupid thing anyway it really needs removed Alan.


Thanks for the heads-up guys! :thumb:

Fortunately the previous owner didn't take the car out in the rain, so should be OK, but I'll get them removed when the wheels are off! 

Alan W


----------

